# Help - Filstar XP - L cannister filter making noise.



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

My Filstar cannister filter has started making a loud buzzing noise. Ive taken it apart and it seems okay, but then gets noisy again. This last time, the impeller was hot to the touch. Do I need to replace it? I am reluctant to spend a lot without being sure what the problem is.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Not sure what you mean by buzzing. Presuming you have already checked the impeller and it's surroundings for debris as well as making sure the inlet and outlet holes or hoses are not clogged or restricted in any way........is there proper water flow when running? Hot impeller sounds like its running dry. I know with my XP2 there is always an air pocket in the top I have to work out when restarting it after a cleaning. Could be the impeller is too far in or out on its shaft rubbing the housing. Or the shaft not seated properly. Just a few other things to check


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I unplugged it, and now the motor won't restart. So, looks like it's time to buy a new one.


----------



## Niku (Feb 11, 2014)

Probably not, my asumption is that there was a problem with the impeller just take the top off and turn the impeller by hand its probably just the magnetic drive stuck between brushes.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Is the motor humming or can you feel any vibrations with it plugged in?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Tom. On the positive side, at least you know that it was malfunctioning and you haven't lost livestock as a result of it crapping out without knowledge.

Sometimes it's just best to bite the bullet and get new equipment despite how costly it can be. If you're able to find a cheap fix to get it going again let us know so other's can learn of your experience.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

It started out with a quiet hum, then progressed to a loud vibration/buzzing. I took everything apart twice earlier and the impeller was hot.The first two times fixed the problem temporarily. After the third time it buzzed a bit, but worked. The last time it got plugged into a timer by mistake. The filter later went off for a few minutes, but wouldnt go back on again. So, I've ordered a new XP2 and hopefully the tank will survive until it arrives. I crammed as much of the old media into a small aquaclear hob as would fit, and put a bunch more loose in the tank.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Good call on the keeping the media cultured, that'll make this headache less of a struggle.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Take the impeller out. Now hold on to the magnet part, then use your other hand, turn your impeller. Let me know if it can turn a complete 360 degree circle.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> Take the impeller out. Now hold on to the magnet part, then use your other hand, turn your impeller. Let me know if it can turn a complete 360 degree circle.


No it doesnt turn 360, which I assume is a good thing.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

Off the top of my head it's likely to be a grain of sand/debris wedged into the impellor assembly that prevented it from spinning, I've had this happen and it gets very hot, replace the impellor and it should work just fine.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I became adept at retarting my AC filters by using a long wooden BBQ stick to start the impeller spining


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

ok, it the little stopped is there. Most of the time, when an impeller is not working, it is because the stopper is done for and the magnet will turn but nothing to catch the impeller to turn with the magnet. 

Without the unit is here, it is hard to rule out another possible problem. Now if you take the motor head, remove the cover for the impeller but leaving the impeller in, can you plug in and carefully turn the impeller to see it will start?


----------

